# Line striping



## Lucky-stripe (Jul 2, 2014)

Greetings, 

I hope I'm posting in the right place. If not, my apologies. My partner and I started a parking lot striping business about 2 months ago. So far, we're staying busy and making ground on replenishing the start up costs. We've been given the opportunity to bid for a county road striping contract. The problem is..... I have no clue what to bid it at? It asks only for price per linear foot for striping greater than 5000' and price per linear foot less than 5000'. We've been charging between .20 and .25 per LFT for parking lots but one person I asked said charge .14-.17 for the road striping. Seems too low to me but I don't know. The bid does not specify laying out new lines or re striping old ones. My guess is it would be a little of both. We are located in central Oklahoma. Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Go to the area where said quote had been requested, and see what's going on. 

Usually for road striping you'd use a vehicle striper, and not a push machine.


----------



## Lucky-stripe (Jul 2, 2014)

The bid doesn't list a specific area in the county.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

If I remember correctly, specific exact pricing questions here on Paint Talk are strongly discouraged for many reasons. But a moderator should be by soon to clarify.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. Straight pricing questions are frowned upon here, as are 'Going Rate' questions. If you are a contractor seeking advice regarding your pricing structure, the Moderators of this forum would like to direct you to this pricing thread - Pricing, Estimating and Success.
 
PaintTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the commercial and residential painting industries. 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

